# Nennenswerter Unterschied Samsung SSD 840 Basic/Evo?



## mc_arthur (14. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Die 840 Evo ist bekanntlich quasi Nachfolger der Basic und gleichzeitig Zwischenstück zwischen Basic und der 840 Pro.

Ich habe meinen neuen PC vor einem Monat mit einer 840 Basic in Betrieb genommen, nun ist eine 840 Evo dazu gekommen (beides 250GB).

Alle Daten (inkl System, Software) befinden sich bislang auf der Basic. 

Nun meine praktische Frage: Theoretisch bietet die Evo ja schnellere Zugriffe als die Basic (wobei ich keinen konkreten Vergleich zwischen den beiden SSDs gefunden habe). Macht sich dies wohl überhaupt irgendwie bemerkbar? Ich meine nicht theoretisch in Benchmarks, sondern beim praktischen arbeiten. Falls ja, könnte ich die Basic spiegeln und quasi durch die Evo ersetzen. Wenn sich das nicht lohnt, kommt die Evo einfach als weitere Datenfestplatte rein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## cabtronic (14. September 2013)

Sollte sich eigentlich beim ganz normalen Gebrauch wie Office, Internet, Spiele nicht bemerkbar machen.
Bei speziellen Programmen zum Rendern oder sowas merkt man vielleicht was, aber da ist dann eher was anderes der Flaschenhals.


----------



## mc_arthur (15. September 2013)

Der Benchmark aus "Samsung Magician" sagt: Die Evo schreibt doppelt so schnell wie die Basic. Die Lesegeschwindigkeit ist gleichauf. Ist Software einmal installiert, ist ja nur die Lesegeschwindigkeit ausschlaggebend. Von daher bleibt die Basic der Systemdatenträger. Die Auslagerungsdatei lege ich auf die evo.

Ich denke das Thema kann zu


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2013)

mc_arthur schrieb:


> Theoretisch bietet die Evo ja schnellere Zugriffe als die Basic (wobei ich keinen konkreten Vergleich zwischen den beiden SSDs gefunden habe). Macht sich dies wohl überhaupt irgendwie bemerkbar? Ich meine nicht theoretisch in Benchmarks, sondern beim praktischen arbeiten.


 
Du wirst ohne Benchmarks niemals bemerken ob du eine 840, 830, 840 Pro, 840 Evo oder irgendeine andere SSD benutzt. 

Ich bin von ner Postville-SSD aus dem Jahre 2009 (70MB/s ) auf ne Samsung 830 (550MB/s) umgestiegen und der Unterschied war fast Null. Windows fährt eine (!) Sekunde schneller hoch, im Alltag bemerkt man außer bei großen Kopiervorgängen keinen Unterschied.

Kannst also alles so machen wie dus vor hast


----------



## Spherre08 (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich dachte ich klinke meine Frage mal hier ein.
Ich habe im Expert bei uns eine Samsung SSD Evo 840 Basic gefunden.

Ist das die normale Evo oder gibt es auch eine Evo Basic?
540MB Lesegeschwindigkeit werden angegeben.

LG


----------



## Dillen123 (27. Januar 2015)

Es gibt von diesen EVO SSD 3 Versionen.
- Basic -> ohne Zubehör
- Desktop Kit -> mit einbaurahmen für Desktop
- Notebook Kit  -> mit einbaurahmen fürs Notebook

Gruß


----------

